# EEI i1 Aunt Moggie 4/11



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

The Elite of non gas anglers will set a new EEI record tomorrow :T

Auntie is RIPE! Weigh at 4:30 Rt 43 ramp ~ check it out!

FULL SEASON discount remains active up to blastoff! Single event entrants accepted!

Fish against fewer than 20 teams for a trifecta shot at more than $1000!

...and on Auntie!!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/15EEI/i1/41115.html

For the record, the director called this.... :B

NEW DoBass RECORD 22.67lbs AND A 6.99 MOTHER FISH!!!

njoy~
nip


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations John and Steve ! Some squirrels hoard all the nuts )))


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

My "GOD" cull'in that is a great FISH!!! Congrats man!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, a day to remember for sure!

bassnnn, good seeing you at Fisherman's Central a few weeks ago. Get healed up and we'll head out to Mogadore when my tourney schedule slows down a bit.


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

I will gladly take you up on that. And always good to see you !


----------

